# BFP GIRL'S SUCCESS SECRETS



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Since there are a good few of you now, could you say what you did or didn't do during tx that may have made a difference to get your BFP. e.g how much rest did you have after transfer and was it bed rest, diet, acupuncture, time off work etc etc

Cheers 

Andi xx 

Yep, I'm clutching at straws!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think the main factor unfortunately was luck   because my cycle was natural it seemed to be much easier ..i had accupunture last frozen go but didnt bother this time ..only thing i did diffrent was the aspirin and stayed sat on settee with feet up on lap top instead of my usual computer and uncomfortable chair   ive ate brazil nuts and pinapple juice (not from concentrate) on all of my goes


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Andi i sort of agree with Miriam and luck has a big part i guess. I did the 2lts of water a day, brazil nuts and milk. Hot water bottle and rest rest rest. I had the week off for tx EC was Monday et was Thursday and i went back to work the following Wednesday. PMA had a big part to pay aswell. I also visualised my womb (   ) and everything that was happening to my body i would prepare my mind if that makes sense?? I cant really comment on 'medical' side of things as Ive had a natural pregnancy before... Hope this helped.  Good Luck Andi i soooo wish you all the very best


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andi,
I didn't do pineapple juice or brazil nuts.
I did use cura heat pads on my tummy whilst stimming but stopped once I had my last tracking scan. Having said that I still didn't respond well (5 follies, 2 embies).

If I'm honest the real difference was my attitude. Def much more positive and also relaxed throughout the tx.  We went on holiday to Cape Town just after I started d/r and had a fab holiday which really chilled me out.  I started stimms when we got back.

In terms of time off I took the day of EC plus the morning of ET which was a Thursday.  I worked at home in between all that week. 
When I got back after ET I didn't really get any work done.  I mainly just sat on the sofa and chilled out.  I then decided that I wanted to take a few days off to give it the best chance of working.  So I took the Friday, Monday/Tues/Wed off work as sick.  That was really fab.  I didn't just sit at home but I did stuff I really enjoy - going out for coffee/toast in the mornings, met up with a friend who has a 5 month old, even went to the cinema on my own on the last afternoon to make the most of it.  Saw Mamma Mia which was really good and left me feeling very positive and happy.  Personally I think all that helped loads.
When I went back to work it was ok as it helped me take my mind off the 2ww.  I still didn't expect it to work (wouldn't let myself) but DH was convinced it would work.

Good luck and think positive!  Also try not to stress about it all (much easier said than done I know) but I think stress is the worst thing.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I just read your comments, really positive.  Ive taken 4 weeks off work to give it the best possible chance, but i also wondered how little i should be doing.  I have been resting but not sat with my feet up constantly.  I have been out for lunch and easy walk in local town.  Hope i havent done too much!! Its nice to hear that you didnt completely do nothing.  Can i ask why are you eating brazil nuts?
Jule


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

brazil nuts have selinium in same as pinapple juice its supposed to help your womb lining   dont worry i went out for a meal day after transfer didnt do me any harm ..just do as little as you can


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Miriam this is turning out to be a 20 question day for you huni   is there any specific time we need to be drinking the pineapple juice? if i'm honest all i want to drink right at this moment is a huge glass of wine but i know i'm not allowed   xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i ate a handfull of brazil nuts each day starting bout 3 weeks before transfer    its not proven to work but like a lot of us i would try anything to get that bfp! if you get pinapple juice get not from concentrate and dont eat fresh as it can make your uterus contract


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I only took 4 days off work (over a weekend though too) and didn't rest completely I just did nice things I enjoy like shopping and sitting in cafe's with big slices of cake


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls its nice to be reassured.  Im just am hating this dreadfully long wait.  Every pulling pain i get in my stomach i keep thinking the worst but really hoping its a good sign-time will tell!!


----------

